# That other INFJ dude who is distinctively different from the first INFJ dude...



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I was considering just tacking my intro onto krnjason's thread, but what the hell I'll write my own. I _was_ going to put in some theme music for my post but the link function kept putting up an obnoxious YouTube box instead of just the link. Oh well.

I'm James, a 25 y/o American-born







currently living and studying in Taiwan of all places where I'm learning Chinese. I took the Myers-Briggs test yesterday on a whim and tested as an INFJ. I became interested once I read the subsequent description for the INFJ-type, which equated to almost every facet of my personality almost perfectly.

I'm still, of course, very new to this whole INFJ-or-whatnot concept, so new that I have to keep going back and checking that I have in fact got the correct four letters and not mixed it up with someone else's  But I'm hoping to delve more into this whole field of study at my own pace and learn more about my(introverted)self and meet some like-minded people. I guess the INFJ sub-forum could be considered 'a meeting place for introverts' which strikes me as the kind of business idea doomed to fail from the start, but I'm looking past that for the moment at least.

I'm quite active in language learning (INFJ stereotype 1) and I thoroughly enjoy writing (stereotype 2). I decided to combine both of those interests (stereotypes) into one (mega stereotype!) and I'm actively pursuing the career track of being a translator (but not an interpreter, because that would require me to be more extroverted than I am...). I majored in German as an undergrad and after I graduated, I started learning Chinese and have been doing so to this day (about a year and a half of it behind me so far). People are all 'wow you're talented at life and must be fluent and awesome' but I can still be out-talked by a 6-year-old of either language, so I take praise with a grain of salt. Maybe I'll stop being terrible at these languages eventually. I'm basically leaning towards going into medical translation as a sub-field, because I find medicine interesting in general, even though I'd never really want to be a doctor.

I tend to have 'social cycles' where I'm more outgoing at one point and try to be all friendly and happy and smiley and all that, and then I'll get fed up that any friendships I make don't really seem to be concrete friendships and get bummed out at the whole thing, at which point I tend to keep to myself for long stretches of time. I thought it was just me, that I was some special, messed up case, but then I came here and I was relieved to find out that... a whole... other... one... percent... of the population is like me (okay, not _that_ relieved, but still...)

I'd say one of the weirdest things about me is that I can have 'psychic dreams' of sorts, where I'm able to dream about something before it actually happens (3). For example, I can dream about the entire contents of a random conversation, and then have a major _deja vu _moment when that exact conversation will happen a week or a month later on, word for word.

I like long walks (4) and climbing mountains if I'm outside, reading (5) and/or video games and/or listening to music if I'm staying inside... I'm interested in photography (6) and possibly Taekwondo but haven't had the time or energy to explore either, since my time is currently being devoured by my (a) studying and (b) sleeping to recover from the studying.

So, uh, that's me. I could write more but you've probably already skipped past half of what I wrote anyway. Feel free to leave me a message if you want to talk...

PS: Hi CafeBot can you make me a cup of coffee please


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings zwanglos and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum zwanglos. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

(Oh god CafeBot is horny that terrifies me)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't be so concerned with the bot - horny as he may be, he's NT, and therefore only goes for other NT bots.

Welcome to the forum - please enjoy your stay.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I enjoyed reading your post. Welcome!


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard, INFJ dude.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

zwanglos said:


> I was considering just tacking my intro onto krnjason's thread, but what the hell I'll write my own. I _was_ going to put in some theme music for my post but the link function kept putting up an obnoxious YouTube box instead of just the link. Oh well.
> 
> I'm James, a 25 y/o American-born
> 
> ...




Greetings zwanglos! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Your intro is awesome so that makes you awesome. :happy:


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone


----------



## Highschool Pariah (Dec 11, 2009)

zwanglos said:


> (Oh god CafeBot is horny that terrifies me)


Welcome, I found it equally distrubing:laughing:
So... yeah... the cake... it's a lie.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

We do what we must, because we can...
For the good of all of us,
except the ones who are dead.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Welcome
... cafebot is a little creepy:mellow:
That's so that your studying in Tiawanroud:


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha, 'Icarus' actually used to be the screenname I used before I adopted my current one a few years ago! What a coincidence.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

zwanglos said:


> Haha, 'Icarus' actually used to be the screenname I used before I adopted my current one a few years ago! What a coincidence.


lol sweet :crazy:


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

zwanglos said:


> I could write more but you've probably already skipped past half of what I wrote anyway.


LOL! Sounds like something I would write.

P.S. I read your entire post.


----------

